# tension y corriente nominal de un transformador dañado



## Daniel Pérez (Dic 3, 2005)

Algún inteligente conecto un cargador de pilas de 120V RMS a 220 VRMS y por supuesto, el transformador quedo totalmente inutilizado! por el aislamiento galvánico, supongo que el resto del circuito sobrevivió. Pero...   sin planos del equipo y con el transformador totalmente muerto ¿como puedo saber cual era su tensión y corriente nominal para poder sustituirlo por uno igual?, Existe una normalización de carcasa? colores de la cinta que recubre las espiras que me pueda decir su tipo?

Gracias por la atención prestada.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 3, 2005)

Los transformadores no tienen ningún estándar, los colores de los esmaltes, su aislamiento y su carcaza dependen de la empresa que los fabrica. Por lo que por ese lado no conseguirás mayor información.

Lo mas conveniente de acuerdo a la carga del circuito (el numero y tipo de pilas) y a su tiempo de carga, es deducir el voltaje y la corriente del transformador.

Por ejemplo, para cuatro pilas de niquel-cadmio (nicad) con carga rapida (6 horas), serian mas o menos (4x140mA) 560mA, por lo que un transformador de 1A  y 9 vac seria mas que suficiente.

Mas información: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------

